# Rate My 8-Day Split!



## csapp21 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey Everyone 

Followed a few programs now, and after doing lots of research on the subject i'd thought i'd try to create my own training routine for personalization. It's an eight day split which allows each body part to be hit about two times a week usually, but with always three days in between. I've tried my best to space the days so that you are not training such things as triceps two days in a row, since it's a secondary muscle in bench, etc. Please give me any feedback to the volume, frequency, or what has worked personally for you. Thanks. 

*
Day 1: Chest/Shoulders**
Incline Barbell Bench Press- 4 sets/7,7,5,5
Decline Barbell Bench Press- 3 sets/8,8,6
Flat Dumbbell Bench Press- 4 sets/10,8,8,6
Incline Dumbbell Flyes- 3 sets/10,8,6 
Standing Military Press- 4 sets/10,8,8,6 
Sitting One Arm Dumbbell Press- 4 sets/10,8,8,6
Side Laterals to Front Raise- 3 sets/12,10,10
Face Pulls- 3 sets/10,8,8

Day 2: Legs/Abs 

Barbell Back Squat- 4 sets/7,7,5,5
Angled Leg Press- 4 sets/10,8,8,6
Walking Lunge- 3 sets/12,10,10
Leg Curl- 2 sets/12,10
Leg Extension- 2 sets/12,10
Calf Raises- 3 sets/20,20,15 
Superset:
Cable Crunches- 4 sets/20,20,15,15
Knee Raises- 4 sets/20,20,15,15
Russian Twists- 4 sets/25,20,20,15


Day 3: Back/Arms/Forearms

Barbell Deadlift- 4 sets/7,7,5,5
T-Bar Row- 4 sets/10,8,8,6
One Arm Dumbbell Row- 4 sets/10,8,8,6
Low Row-3 sets/10,8,8
Dumbbell Curls- 4 sets/10,8,8,6
One arm Preacher Curl-4 sets/12,10,8,8
One arm Hammer Cable Curl-3 sets/12,10,8 
Close Grip Bench Press-4 sets/10,8,8,6
Tricep Dumbbell kickback- 3 sets/10,8,8,8
Kneeling Cable Tricep Extension- 3 sets/12,10,8,8
Wrist Rotations w/straight bar- 2 sets/failure 

Day 4: Rest 


Day 5: Chest/Shoulders

Flat Barbell Bench Press- 4 sets/7,7,5,5
Incline Dumbbell Bench Press- 4 sets/10,8,8,6
Decline Dumbbell- 3 sets/10,8,6 
Cable Crossovers-3 sets/12,10 
Standing Alternating Dumbbell Press-4 sets/12,10,8,8
Side Lateral Raise-3 sets/12,10,8
Reverse flyes- 3 sets/12,10,8


Day 6:Legs/Abs

Barbell Squats- 4 sets/10,8,7,7
Angled Leg Press-4 sets/12,10,8,8
Leg Curl- 3 sets/12,10
Leg Extension- 3 sets/12,10
Calf Raises- 3 sets/20,20,15
Superset:
Cable Crunches- 4 sets/20,20,15,15
Knee Raises- 4 sets/20,20,15,15
Russian Twists- 4 sets/25,20,20,15


Day 7: Back/Arms/Forearms

Pullups- 4 sets/8-10 reps 
Lat pulldown- 4 sets/10,8,6,6
Close Grip Front Lat-Pulldown- 3 sets/10,8,8
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown- 3 sets/12,10,8 
Dumbbell Curls- 4 sets/10,8,8
One arm Preacher Curl-3 sets/12,10,8
One arm Hammer Cable Curl-3 sets/12,10,8 
Close Grip Bench Press-4 sets/10,8,6 
Tricep Dumbbell kickback- 3 sets/10,8,8
Kneeling Tricep Extension- 3 sets/12,10,8
Wrist Curls- 2 sets to failure 


Day 8: Rest*


----------



## PrinceZack (Feb 19, 2016)

Any results?


----------



## werewolf (May 15, 2016)

PrinceZack said:


> Any results?


A year has passed, I guess there should be something...


----------

